# 2/13 Forum Rollback



## Chris (Feb 13, 2008)

Long story short, today's posts and new registrations have been lost. The reason for this is because of Drew. If you registered today, you'll need to reregister. 

Pardon the inconvenience.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 13, 2008)

You go girl!


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 13, 2008)

You mean Drew threatening to let some daylight through you and JJ has been lost forever? 

Oh how future generations will suffer.


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 13, 2008)

All progress requires pain. Such is the way of the warrior.

Hail the victorious dead posts! Hail!

[action=Abhorred]wouldn't mind buying Chris a beer for getting the site back online and dealing with all the shit today.[/action]


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2008)

No sooner do I get everything working:







THAT ONE WASN'T MY FAULT!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 13, 2008)

very nice

for the *4th* time today, right after I get on and start going at posting the site dies


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 13, 2008)

Drew


----------



## Scott (Feb 13, 2008)

Because of the site being down, I was forced to visit drew's extremely out of date website to kill time.


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2008)

[action=Chris]hopes you don't check mine[/action]


----------



## playstopause (Feb 13, 2008)

Scott said:


> Because of the site being down, I was forced to visit drew's extremely out of date website to kill time.



 I did that too. Out of date indeed.


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris said:


> No sooner do I get everything working:
> 
> THAT ONE WASN'T MY FAULT!



 

[Leonidas] We're in for one wild night. [/Leonidas]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 13, 2008)

Scott said:


> Because of the site being down, I was forced to visit drew's extremely out of date website to kill time.


my site is more magical  But there's not actually anything important on it.


----------



## Scott (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]hopes you don't check mine[/action]



No worries. I got to yours the other day 

How's that album coming along? Wee bit past the release date, eh? Ah that's alright. I'm sure you're working hard on it.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Feb 13, 2008)

no comment


----------



## Kevan (Feb 14, 2008)

Heh heh....they called you Christopher.


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2008)

Kevan said:


> Heh heh....they called you Christopher.





YEAH YEAH!!!

*Rick hopes others picked up on the Beavis and Butthead reference.*


----------

